# Ivermectin? Antibiotic Miracle Cure?



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Any buzz on this in the prepper community?

https://www.medpagetoday.com/infectiousdisease/covid19/90552

I was just meeting with our neighborhood group, and while we're feeling out a prospective new member, that member starts to discuss Ivermectin and covid treatment. He says he doses 1x/wk, and if he catches covid, he has been instructed by his doc brother to dose 1x/day. He also said that covid human ivermectin costs like $40/dose, but he uses the equine version from Fleet Farm at $3/tube of 5 doses. He showed us the actual product, and took a dose (tastes like applesauce, he claims).

He said it's being prescribed to treat/prevent covid, and is useful for a plethora of other bacterial infections. I just purchased a ton of fish antibiotics, and I think I want to stock up on this now too...

Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Antibiotic for a virus?


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Denton said:


> Antibiotic for a virus?


Maybe not antibiotic... Reread the included article, and it says this: "ivermectin has a special combination of anti-viral and anti-inflammatory properties that make it useful preventively and for treating early and late-stage illness".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> Maybe not antibiotic... Reread the included article, and it says this: "ivermectin has a special combination of anti-viral and anti-inflammatory properties that make it useful preventively and for treating early and late-stage illness".


That combo makes sense, from what I understand.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

You might die, but you will die worm-free. That is something. I would probably just take my chances with the virus.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@BamaDOC can you weigh in on this please?


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Ivermectin is a dewormer... I take a little dose periodically...l also put a little la200 or pen-c in my coffee if I feel a cold coming on... l use a syringe full of b complex as well.... l haven't been to a doctor in years except for stitches if I couldn't stop the bleeding or a cast for broken bones.... l am not recommending anything to anyone but just saying I doctor myself mostly from the refrigerator in the barn... only side effect has been redness of the neck area


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting. We have a friend that right after the first of the year tested positive for the Chinese flu. One of her medications was ivermectin. Now the variables are too great and the Chinese flu effects people differently but she basically recovered in a few days. She’s in decent health and it about 68 years old. 

We use ivermectin for our animals. A deworming medication, etc.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

We had a friend text us about this. I happen to be in a TSC and asked him if he wanted me to pick some up for him. &#55357;&#56832;

My wife (with 9 letters after her name) went on a tirade on how it wasn’t safe. Of course she said the same about HCQ and she is on it, and hasn’t got the virus yet.

I do notice a difference in the horses poop after I give it to them. Maybe that’s why there is a TP shortage!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a horse wormer.
There's always Ivermectin around the house.
I don't know how many times a year the horse gets wormed, once maybe twice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> Any buzz on this in the prepper community?
> 
> https://www.medpagetoday.com/infectiousdisease/covid19/90552
> 
> ...


Read the label.
"For oral use in horses only".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What do the Docs and smart laymen on here think about nubulizing peroxide to fight all kinds of microbes? I have researched it dilligentally and cant find much against it. Now my nursie daughter said regular use could kill out all the friendly germs in a persons nose and throat which could cause the rise of a super bug or yeast on steroids that hatches in the absence of the good guys. Sounded a little far fetched on that since I been using peroxide as a mouth and sometimes ear wash since Moby Dick was still just a minner and no odd bug ever erupted in there. Anyway following my own good advice I been doing it five mins twice a day using 3 and now 1.5% food grade in the nubulizer. Now devoled to once a day...as it can be irritating on the nose. Makes it bleed sometimes but not bad. Very drying. Supposed to knock the Obummer Soros Oprah Bat Virus in the head...if it comes in through the airways and sets up shop in the lungs. Not sure it could help if it come through the eyes or ears. I got kin who caught it in the ear. It would sure work to dump some in there. In fact I think I told her Mama that..but nobody believes me. 
https://drglennwilcox.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Nebulized-Hydrogen-Peroxide.pdf


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wife just told me she uses the Ivermectin on our chickens, too.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Read the label.
> "For oral use in horses only".


I read that... But I've also seen the labels on the fish antibiotics that everyone here recommended... That say "not for human consumption". I was told that is a legal requirement to put on the bottles, despite the pills rolling off the identical "human use" production lines, and being from the same lot numbers.

This new neighbor has said he was told by his doctor brother to take the drug, and to use the equine equivalent. He said this was confirmed by his sister-in-law, who is a high level virologist. I don't really know, but figured I'd ask here (or get the conversation going, so it can be used for cheap preps if consensus here approves of the hack).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Dominican Republic has had amazing success treating COVID patients with Ivermectin when started in the early stages.
This popped up while I was prepping for my trip there.
Doctors cure 6,000 patients with Covid-19 with Ivermectin


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> I read that... But I've also seen the labels on the fish antibiotics that everyone here recommended... That say "not for human consumption". I was told that is a legal requirement to put on the bottles, despite the pills rolling off the identical "human use" production lines, and being from the same lot numbers.
> 
> This new neighbor has said he was told by his doctor brother to take the drug, and to use the equine equivalent. He said this was confirmed by his sister-in-law, who is a high level virologist. I don't really know, but figured I'd ask here (or get the conversation going, so it can be used for cheap preps if consensus here approves of the hack).


I have a buddy who is a Dr. He was recommending HCQ until the factory producing much of what goes into HCQ sort of accidentally blew up and burned 2/3 of the facility.

He is now recommending what India is providing for it's citizens. Its Ivermectin along with Zinc and something else, I can't remember, that come in a pack. Big pharma is gonna be pissed because this stuff is cheap.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...in-up-to-replace-hcq/articleshow/77423417.cms


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> @BamaDOC can you weigh in on this please?


So again...
just a disclaimer..
this is outside my realm of specialty, as I'm not an infectious disease expert, or a virologist...
but I did review the published data out there.

so the first indication that this agent may have an application for covid, is that is has been successfully used as an antiviral against other viruses. (HIV,dengue, and othres)
someone threw it in a test tube with cells infected with covid virus, and the virus production / replication decreased alot.. like 5000x.

now disclaimer... this is in a test tube, not in a human body... and they dont know if it will do the same in people.
plus the conditions and the dosage might not even be attainable in people.

So some doctors tried it on people.. and then wrote about their results and said it made a huge difference.
but when this happens this way.. the data is not robust strong data...

the only way to definitively prove that the drug made the difference is to design a strong study, and eliminate other factors which can account for the improvement in survival..
that's what they are trying to do now.. but they may not find out for a while if it really works as well as they say it does.

there is a doctor who is claiming its a wonder drug... but they said the same thing about remdesliver and hydrochloroquine... and both of those turned out to have much less success than the hype they got pre study.

if it works it will be really great....
but Im still relying on masks.. distancing.... and hand sanitizer..


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ivermectin isn't an antibiotic. It's an antiparasitic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And the wife also said Ivermectin should not be used to worm dogs.
Personally, I’m not going to try it even if I get COVID.

I take a vitamin and mineral supplement that contains zinc, plus I take additional vitamin C.
I also take B-12 for my neuropathy, iron , and others.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And the wife also said Ivermectin should not be used to worm dogs.
> Personally, I'm not going to try it even if I get COVID.
> 
> I take a vitamin and mineral supplement that contains zinc, plus I take additional vitamin C.
> I also take B-12 for my neuropathy, iron , and others.


Hopefully you have D3 also. An article I read recently said that one thing most people who died from Covid had in common were very low levels of D.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

BamaDOC said:


> So again...
> just a disclaimer..
> this is outside my realm of specialty, as I'm not an infectious disease expert, or a virologist...
> but I did review the published data out there.
> ...


My questions are really a concern about safety... It makes a point to say "not safe for human consumption".. Before prepping, I'd have assumed that meant it was poisonous and I'd instantly die if I consumed... But just like how fish antibiotics say that, but are well reported to have come off the same productions lines as regular antibiotics, I figure now that's just a legal FYI or requirement to label that way?

Just not sure... My buddy/neighbor swears by it. Says the apple flavor paste tastes like applesauce. He hasn't died... but the sample size is pretty small on that research study...


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> My questions are really a concern about safety... It makes a point to say "not safe for human consumption".. Before prepping, I'd have assumed that meant it was poisonous and I'd instantly die if I consumed... But just like how fish antibiotics say that, but are well reported to have come off the same productions lines as regular antibiotics, I figure now that's just a legal FYI or requirement to label that way?
> 
> Just not sure... My buddy/neighbor swears by it. Says the apple flavor paste tastes like applesauce. He hasn't died... but the sample size is pretty small on that research study...


I've been taking it since childhood and am 40 now... ain't dead yet. I use a dab on my finger about the size you would get of toothpaste to brush your teeth about every month or so... it ain't hurt me, but I ain't no doctor so don't take my word for it


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I have a buddy who is a Dr. He was recommending HCQ until the factory producing much of what goes into HCQ sort of accidentally blew up and burned 2/3 of the facility.
> 
> He is now recommending what India is providing for it's citizens. Its Ivermectin along with Zinc and something else, I can't remember, that come in a pack. Big pharma is gonna be pissed because this stuff is cheap.
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...in-up-to-replace-hcq/articleshow/77423417.cms


Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And the wife also said Ivermectin should not be used to worm dogs.
> Personally, I'm not going to try it even if I get COVID.
> 
> I take a vitamin and mineral supplement that contains zinc, plus I take additional vitamin C.
> I also take B-12 for my neuropathy, iron , and others.


Watch that iron intake. Every bit a person takes in stays in em until they bleed it out. Once i gets too high all you do is donate a lot of blood frequently. Least thats what the Doc told me when he said mine was too high.


----------



## MarzTheron (Mar 28, 2021)

Trihonda said:


> Any buzz on this in the prepper community?
> 
> What's Behind the Ivermectin-for-COVID Buzz?
> 
> ...


Actually I just read a long technical article which INDEED SAYS it is a wonder drug that, as well as viruses; it does kill bacteria (which makes it an antibiotic) including MRSA which I think I have. I have just squirted enough for a 250 pound horse in my mouth and am confident I'm gonna be OK! I've used it before when I was sick (probably a cold) during this covid 19 scam. Safe and effective is the reputation! I squirted some in a friend's mouth that had inflamation. Next day; it was gone!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Haven't tried Ivermecton yet (haven't had a reason to). But I have used other medications that were for "animal use only" that worked perfectly fine.

I have a few bottles of "Fish Mox" that I bought from a very reputable place to add to my lts.

Just happened to have a very painful abcess tooth not that long ago so I figured it was the perfect time to test it.

I had the bottles with 100/ea 500mg capsules. Last I checked fish don't need their medications in capsules. 

Anyway I took 2 a day for 5 days. My pain went away within 10-12 hours of the first dose and the infection was completely cleared up before I stopped taking them.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Antibiotic for a virus?


That's what I asked my physician. He says it works but they don't know why.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> What do the Docs and smart laymen on here think about nubulizing peroxide to fight all kinds of microbes? I have researched it dilligentally and cant find much against it. Now my nursie daughter said regular use could kill out all the friendly germs in a persons nose and throat which could cause the rise of a super bug or yeast on steroids that hatches in the absence of the good guys. Sounded a little far fetched on that since I been using peroxide as a mouth and sometimes ear wash since Moby Dick was still just a minner and no odd bug ever erupted in there. Anyway following my own good advice I been doing it five mins twice a day using 3 and now 1.5% food grade in the nubulizer. Now devoled to once a day...as it can be irritating on the nose. Makes it bleed sometimes but not bad. Very drying. Supposed to knock the Obummer Soros Oprah Bat Virus in the head...if it comes in through the airways and sets up shop in the lungs. Not sure it could help if it come through the eyes or ears. I got kin who caught it in the ear. It would sure work to dump some in there. In fact I think I told her Mama that..but nobody believes me.
> https://drglennwilcox.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Nebulized-Hydrogen-Peroxide.pdf


Chlorine Dioxide Solution, works much better. 100% cure rate, no side effects.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rellgar said:


> Chlorine Dioxide Solution, works much better. 100% cure rate, no side effects.


I have read a lot on Ivermectin and it's working in other countries like India and Brazil. I also have a couple of friends who are doctors that recommend it. That's what I'll be taking if I get it. 

One thing both doctors told me though is get the pills and stay away from the stuff for horses.


----------



## Suthern (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello! Just discovered this forum while doing a search on Ivermectin. I see most posts in this thread were several months ago, so don't know if my post here will revive the thread or not.

First, I'd like to share my personal experience with taking Ivermectin to combat covid. I live in the southern hemisphere, and some regions of the country I live in embraced Ivermectin and also Chloroquine as treatment options for covid, specifically early treatment (chloroquine specifically effective for the 20% who contract covid that develop cytokine storm syndrome). The results have been nothing short of miraculous! The formulation for humans is available in any pharmacy as an OTC medication. It's very inexpensive. Pills are 6mg; four pills in a box. In US dollars, about $5 per box. It's been recommended to take one pill every 15 days as a prophylaxis. I did not do that, but did purchase some to keep on hand, 'just in case'....

Back in April of this year (2021) I awoke one morning with a really bad headache, very sore throat, and a persistent dry cough, all possible symptoms of a covid infection. I took one 6mg pill right away. Should have just stayed home and rested that day, but had a long list of things to do that day. By the end of the day I was totally exhausted, and went to bed with a fever, yet also severe chills. I was definitely not well.

When I opened my eyes the next morning, I had to ask myself if maybe I had dreamed I was sick. I already felt 80% better! Felt like I just had a sinus infection. Took another 6mg pill. That day I just rested. Following day (#3), felt about the same, just a slight sinus infection. Took another 6mg dose, and continued to rest. I should add I also took a basic flu symptom meds, also OTC, a day formula, and a nighttime one, to assist with fever and body aches. I had been taking zinc/selenium/vitamin C since the pandemic arrived in the western hemisphere in the first quarter of 2020. I do a lot of work outside, so my vitamin D is already quite high (per my annual physical).

I had read many articles about the success some physicians were having, in places like the Dominican Republic, and other less-wealthy/less developed countries, and learned the suggested regimen for initial infection of covid is a five day course. By the fourth day I was completely well! Yet I did complete the five day course of Ivermectin.

When I shared my experience with friends, they scoffed, and said I must have had the common flu, not covid19, because there's no way I could get well that quickly. One month later I had a blood test done to see if I had developed antibodies for covid19. I had. So it was indeed covid19 that I had contracted. In reading other articles, mostly from the US, it's incredulous to me that this medication is being ignored! But Ivermectin is cheap, and is now available in generic form, so there's no obscene profits to be made from it like with the mRNA 'vaccine' now being pushed with religious fervor.

So that's my personal experience with using Ivermectin. The reason I was doing a search today on it is because a few of my dogs (all rescues) have developed kennel cough. It's passing like wildfire from one to the other. My setup doesn't permit me to isolate one from the others. From what I've learned about kennel cough, it's a complicated illness, part viral, part bacterial. I have some antibiotics on hand that are specific for respiratory infections, and have given that already to those coughing (BTW, antibiotics now require a Rx where I live). Also giving them honey and/or coconut oil (solid form) to ease their coughs and subsequent sore throats. Seeing that we now know Ivermectin is being re-purposed sucessfully as an anti-viral, I'm considering giving them some of the Ivermectin I have on hand as well, to fight the virus aspect of kennel cough. In searching for a recommended dosage for a dog based in their weight, I have only found guidance on the veterinary form of Ivermectin, which is liquid. Again, I have the human formulation, 6mg per pill.

I've not taken any of them to the vet, the closest being 90 minutes away (so three hours round-trip). And with four now coughing, too many to transport at one time anyway. Any input on suggested dose in mg, not cc, would be greatly appreciated!

This looks like a great site, so will continue to peruse other threads and articles.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Suthern said:


> When I shared my experience with friends, they scoffed, and said I must have had the common flu, not covid19, because there's no way I could get well that quickly.


That's because your experience had nothing to do with the narrative. If it doesn't fit Fauci's BS then it can't be true according to the majority. Ivermectin has helped several people I know.


----------



## Darroy7 (Aug 5, 2021)

Trihonda said:


> Any buzz on this in the prepper community?
> 
> What's Behind the Ivermectin-for-COVID Buzz?
> 
> ...


Could you tell me how much you take per dose? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bumping this thread again to include a link to the "FRONT LINE COVID-19 CRITICAL CARE ALLIANCE" protocol which recommends Ivermectin, Quercetin, and a vitamin regimen.
Have a look and decide if it's something for your, or not.


https://covid19criticalcare.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/FLCCC-Alliance-I-MASKplus-Protocol-ENGLISH.pdf



I've had the Quercetin, Zinc, VitD, VitC, Melatonin regimen in stock for over a year. We stopped taking it diligently after we returned from our Disney vacation.
We have it ready in case we ever find out about an exposure.
During the heat of the pandemic, when it was tearing through our community, we were on this every day, kids too. Despite everyone around us getting it, we never did.
Had an antibody test done when I gave blood. Nothing.
Could be a fluke. Could be that it worked to prevent any infection from taking hold. I dunno, but it proved safe for us.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> @BamaDOC can you weigh in on this please?


Sorry @Slippy
I didnt see this message till today.

let me answer this question in two parts
I'll summarize what scientific evidence there is...
and I'll give my own opinion.

first of all... a lot of the press for ivermectin was from Dr Pierre Kory, a pulmonologist from Wisconsin who testified in front of Congress that Ivermectin could be an effective treatment for covid.
He was also frustrated by the slow bureaucratic red tape getting people treatment.

He testified that they were seeing anecdotal instances of great improvement after giving Ivermectin to covid pts.
He justified it's use in that it has been shown to be effective against some RNA viruses, slowing virus replication.
He also said that there were studies including his own that would be publishing data about its effectiveness.

Now here is the official line.
the official FDA / CDC/medical establishment line is :
_Ivermectin is a Food and Drug Administration (FDA)-approved antiparasitic drug that is used to treat several neglected tropical diseases, including onchocerciasis, helminthiases, and scabies.1 It is also being evaluated for its potential to reduce the rate of malaria transmission by killing mosquitoes that feed on treated humans and livestock.2 For these indications, ivermectin has been widely used and is generally well tolerated.1,3 *Ivermectin is not approved by the FDA for the treatment of any viral infection.*
*Proposed Mechanism of Action and Rationale for Use in Patients With COVID-19*

Reports from in vitro studies suggest that ivermectin acts by inhibiting the host importin alpha/beta-1 nuclear transport proteins, which are part of a key intracellular transport process that viruses hijack to enhance infection by suppressing the host’s antiviral response.4,5 In addition, ivermectin docking may interfere with the attachment of the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) spike protein to the human cell membrane.6 Ivermectin is thought to be a host-directed agent, which may be the basis for its broad-spectrum activity in vitro against the viruses that cause dengue, Zika, HIV, and yellow fever.4,7-9 *Despite this in vitro activity, no clinical trials have reported a clinical benefit for ivermectin in patients with these viruses. Some studies of ivermectin have also reported potential anti-inflammatory properties, which have been postulated to be beneficial in people with COVID-19.10-12*

Some observational cohorts and clinical trials have evaluated the use of ivermectin for the prevention and treatment of COVID-19. Data from some of these studies can be found in Table 2c.
*Recommendation*
_

_*There is insufficient evidence for the COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines Panel (the Panel) to recommend either for or against the use of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19. Results from adequately powered, well-designed, and well-conducted clinical trials are needed to provide more specific, evidence-based guidance on the role of ivermectin in the treatment of COVID-19.*_

Now let me give my interpretation of this.
In order for the FDA and the medical establishment to approve a drug, it goes thru a rigorous process that takes a long time.
the studies involve test tube studies, which go to animal safety studies next, and then human safety studies, and finally large scale human effectiveness studies.
the process can take 15 years. and 10 years is not uncommon.
Do we want to wait 10 years for them to decide ?
so there is an expedited process... that's the process they did with the moderna and pffizer vaccines. it still took several months.. and that was hailed as historically fast...
in that time hundreds of thousands of people died.

so I understand his frustration and frustration of so many others, who want to try treatments.. but are hampered and hamstringed by rules and regulations and red tape.


there are reports it has worked great and caused immediate turn arounds in some pts.
there is a clinical trial now... being done in 
*Zagazig University (egypt)*
_Study Description

asymptomatic family close contact of confirmed COVID -19 patient will receive prophylactic ivermectin and will be followed up for 14 days for any symptoms & diagnosis of COVID -19_

This study has been very heavily criticized for being poorly designed and poorly controlled, and will not likely be well received.
but it's easier to do studies in other countries.. the usa is a pain..... most pharmaceutical countries do these trials in europe first.


So does the drug work?
no one can say for sure...
I'm sure it did work really well in some pts, and didnt work at all in others... and no one will know why .. until they can study it and learn who it would benefit.

if I had nothing else to treat... and I wasnt *vaccinated*, I would try convelescent plasma (first), antivirals (remdesivir ) second, and Ivermectin third.

but I believe the vaccine is the best possible option.
so far millions of people have been vaccinated with very low rates of side effects.
with any medications there will be side effects... but so far all the data shows it is very safe for the vast majority of recipients.
the people now who are getting sick with the delta variant seem to be younger and sicker than the original covid alpha strain.
and the vaccine has good protection against it.

the evidence we have is that the vaccine is a far better option than anything else we have...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I debated long and hard about getting vaccinated against Covid.
For several reasons, I decided to do so.
I received Moderna 4 months ago and have suffered no ill effects.
The new strain has hit our small communities in the area, and a number of people have died. People that I knew.

A mechanic in a shop I deliver too was vaccinated, yet still got the Delta variant, and was very sick from it. He told me his doctor said that without his being vaccinated he probably would have died.

I do not believe it should be mandated, but this is the land of the free and everyone should be allowed to make their own choice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Trihonda said:


> Any buzz on this in the prepper community?
> 
> What's Behind the Ivermectin-for-COVID Buzz?
> 
> ...


Works great when combined with nubulizing peroxide twice a day along with Vitamin D and Zinc supplementation. Thats the strategy some independent illegal medical folks use to keep folks alive and out of the hospital. I am back to nebulizing once a day as a preventative measure. Pretty sure the nebulizing alone could slay the dragon




__





Just a moment...






riordanclinic.org


----------

